# Gunbattles break out in Beirut



## stegner (8 May 2008)

> BEIRUT, Lebanon (CNN)  -- Gunfire broke out in downtown Beirut on Thursday after Hezbollah leader Hassan Nasrallah said recent government actions amount to "a declaration of open war."
> 
> Government loyalists add tires to a burning barricade Thursday outside Beirut, Lebanon.
> 
> ...



http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/meast/05/08/lebanon.hezbollah/index.html


----------



## 1feral1 (8 May 2008)

Wait for it.

The Canadians (and yes, Australians) of convenience will want a taxpayer sponsered evac out of the area again.

No sympathy from me.


----------



## stegner (8 May 2008)

I don't know if the Canadian government would evacuate again or if they did it would not be free like last time.   Lot's of people (in Canada at least) were upset that many of them returned within 3 months of being evacuated.  Did any of them ever thank the CF  and ADF for their efforts in facilitating the evacuations and placing themselves in harms way?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 May 2008)

Why is this in the military current affairs section?


----------



## Rodahn (8 May 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Why is this in the military current affairs section?



Maybe because the military will be tasked to get the expatriates out of there yet again.......


----------



## Kirkhill (10 May 2008)

This seems to qualify as a "pass the popcorn" moment.  Arthur and Edward may be getting their reformation sooner rather than later.

From Gateway Pundit  Al Qaeda vs Hezbollah.



> Al-Qaeda could not stand watching another minute of Hezbollah tormenting their Sunni captives on Al-Manar television. (BOL)
> 
> Beirut Spring just warned about this.
> Al Qaeda has declared war on Hezbollah!
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (10 May 2008)

Goes to show you that violence is as part of their culture as pancakes and bacon are a part of ours.

if they can't fight with a neighbour, they tear each other apart.

I say let 'em go, and feast on the guts of each other.

I am way over the lot of them.


----------

